# Greatest MMA Moment in your MMA history?



## Scout200 (May 19, 2011)

There have been several great MMA moments but what is the greatest MMA moment that stems from your MMA history?


----------



## OzPaul (May 20, 2011)

Fedor Emelianenko


----------



## Scout200 (May 25, 2011)

OzPaul said:


> Fedor Emelianenko



Nice!


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 9, 2011)

1974 - My brother "Jorge" and I, both won Gold medals at the US jr National Judo Championship - in San Francisco California - each in our respective devision.

I can still see myself up on the pedestal - holding my trophy up in one hand and pointing my index finger up with the other - indicating I was #1. WOW!!! What a rush - Our parents were so proud of us.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Becoming the first female pro rules referee outside the States and possible the first in Europe. Reffing male fighters of all weights too.


----------

